# Autodesk AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2014 (x86-x64 - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (3 مايو 2013)

* Autodesk AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2014 (x86-x64) | 1.8/2.06 GB*

Autodesk AutoCAD Structural Detailing software helps structural engineers, detailers and fabricators create more precise detailing and fabrication shop drawings. Built on the familiar Autodesk AutoCAD software platform, its structural engineering software for steel and concrete structures.

AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2014.WIN32-ISO
AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2014.WIN64-ISO








x86

asd2014_32.part1

asd2014_32.part2

x64 

asd2014_64.part1

asd2014_64.part2

asd2014_64.part3

​


----------



## فضل بن محمد (3 مايو 2013)

بصراحه بحثت عن ابلغ واقوى الكلمات لاشكرك بها اخي علاء فلم اجد .فكان الصمت ابلغ


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (3 مايو 2013)

جاريا لتحميل شكرا لك مقدما


----------



## omer19877 (4 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع ..متميز كعادتك اخونا الحبيب


----------



## mohamed elfeky (6 مايو 2013)

ممتاز ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamer gad (30 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن شرح طريقة فك الثلاثة اجزاء والتسطيب


----------



## tamer gad (31 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن شرح طريقة فك الثلاثة اجزاء والتسطيب​


----------



## liza yousif (31 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن فيديوهات تعليم مُفصَل لـstyeles ,scale للبرنامج اعلاه وشكراً

​


----------



## sahaly (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير وأتمني أنت أتواصل معك


----------



## ahmedzmzm (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## chei5saad (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً ! النسخة تعمل بشكل جيد و الحمدلله !


----------



## teefaah (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المظفر2 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## المظفر2 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب سمير 2002 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

هل الكراك للبرنامج متاح برجاء تحميله


----------



## azawye (19 ديسمبر 2013)

[h=5]يا ريت لو اى حد يلاقى حل للمشكلة دى انا سطبت asd والتسطيب ول حاجة تمام وزى الفل بس اول م اجى اشغل البرنامج بلاقى رسالة بتظهر بتقولى ان فى ملف ناقص يا ريت لو حد عنده الملف ده يبعته او يقولى ايه الحل ف المشكلة دى[/h]


----------



## بطاطا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## زيد شاكر (26 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً لرفعك البرنامج جاري التحميل وساعلمك النتائج بعد التنصيب بأذن الله


----------



## زيد شاكر (29 ديسمبر 2013)

انا نصبت البرنامج واشتغل عندي طبعاً النسخة 64 على نظام وندوز 7 (64)
لما عملت تنصيب اخبرني انه سيتم تحميل وتنصيب تحديث service pack 1 من اوتودسك (اثناء عملية التنصيب) وتم التحديث بنجاح
المشكلة عندي بعد ذلك حاولت مراراً وتكراراً ان افعّل الكراك ولكن بدون فائدة
السؤال هنا هل التحديث اثر على عمل الكرارك 
علماً انني على نفس الجهاز لدي
AutoCAD 2014
Revit 2014
وهي تعمل بدون مشكلة
اذا في حل للمشكلة اتمنى من اهل الخبرة مساعدتي

اخوكم م. زيد عبد المهدي شاكر


----------



## نيروووو (29 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا يا بش مهندس وياريت ترفعلنا فيديوهات تعليم للبرنامج 
شكرا 
م / احمد نوفل


----------



## محمود علام (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء يا بشمهندس و نفع الله بعلمك 
أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يظلنا تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله


----------



## اسامة ابو خديجة (2 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير .
جاري التحميل .
و ان شاء الله بخبركم بالنتائج بعد التحميل .


----------



## اسامة ابو خديجة (2 يناير 2014)

علما باني اول مرة نزلت نسخة 32 

و ظهرت لي هذه الرسالة حسب الصورة اعلاه .

والي يعرف ايش السبب يخبرني 

جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## اسامة ابو خديجة (6 يناير 2014)

اسامة ابو خديجة قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 95762
> 
> علما باني اول مرة نزلت نسخة 32
> 
> ...



انا عرفت السبب بنفسي لتسرعي ما نظرت الى جهازي 64 ام 32 نزلت بالبداية 32 

فظهرت لي الرسالة اعلاه 

لكن الان نزلت 64 نزل كامل و انا في مرحلة setup و ان شاء الله ينجح


----------



## اسامة ابو خديجة (6 يناير 2014)

اخوي مشكور 
البرنامج شغال ما شاء الله عنه ( لكن الكراك ما اشتغل معي ) يعني نسخة تجريبية لمدة 30يوم .


----------



## اسامة ابو خديجة (6 يناير 2014)

*بعد تنزيل البرنامج و المحاولة اكثر من مرة 
البرنامج شغال 100% مع الكراك و انا حاليا شغال عليه .
شكرا لكم .*​


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## layth77 (25 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ....
في البداية شكرا للمجهود العظيم المبذول في رفع الملفات
اواجه مشكلة انه في منتصف عملية التنصيب تظهررسالة تقول :
(please insert disc:autocad2014 disc 1
وهذا حدث لي في النسختين في حاسبتين 32 و 64 بت 
فهل احد يعرف الاجابة 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## خنجر نون (25 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وكنت اريد طلب منك يا باشمهندس علاء كنت اريد هذا اللينك الذي يربط ما بين برنامج الريفت وبرنامج midas 
كما في الفديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNMwmOi84YE


----------



## said ebeid (26 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه وهل ممكن تسمح ان ننسخ الروابط ونضعها فى المدونات ام لا مع نشر من قام برفع هذا البرنامج وده حقك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## descovery_2000 (3 فبراير 2014)

crak take right clik run as adminstration


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (3 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبك​


----------



## محمود علام (1 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mido2011664 (1 مارس 2014)

لا توجد كلمة شكر توافيك حقك يا اخي اترك الله ليجازيك اجر كل ما تقدمه لنا


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (2 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## serag (2 مايو 2014)

مجهود رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا
جاري التحميل باذن الله


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (2 مايو 2014)

layth77 قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> في البداية شكرا للمجهود العظيم المبذول في رفع الملفات
> اواجه مشكلة انه في منتصف عملية التنصيب تظهررسالة تقول :
> (please insert disc:autocad2014 disc 1
> ...



هندسة حضرتك تفك الضغط بتاع الاسطوانة ببرنامج winrar وان شاء الله هيتسطب عادى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jameel alkaisi (15 مايو 2014)

شكرا وجزاك الله اخ علاء
لو سمحت محتاج نفس البرنامج بس 32 بيت لو سمحت


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (16 مايو 2014)

ألا توجد إمكانية لتقسيم البرنامج لعدد روابط أكثر وبمساحة أقل ولتكن 300 ميجا أو 500 ميجا مثلا لأن الروابط الموجودة لأجزاء مساحتها 1000 ميجا 
وسرعة الانترنت بطيئة كما تعلمون
وشكرا مقدماً​


----------



## miller114 (5 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
اعجز عن الشكر لك​


----------



## زكوان أبولبدة (21 يوليو 2014)

حقيقة كلنا عاجزون عن شكرك استاذ علاء لكن ممكن سؤال بدل ملف xforce لدي بمجلد الكراك ملف xf-adsk32.7z ما الحل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد على (20 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (26 أغسطس 2014)

تسلم


----------



## Engineer86 (11 نوفمبر 2014)

حملت الاجزاء و لكن لا يوجد في اي اجزء ملف setup !!!!
فكيف قمتم تنصيبه !!!!!!


----------



## hesham1973 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

لوسمحت انا نزلت البرنامج asd2014 x64 واتسطب تمام ولكن كراك نسخه 64 مش شغال ارجو ان تعطونى كراك نسخه64 شغال لان انا جهازى 64


----------



## no_way (22 نوفمبر 2014)

جارى التحميل والتجربه وجزيتم الجنه


----------



## hassan benghazi (22 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي *[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u151846"]


** علاء عبدالحليم*[/URL] علي الاصدار 

بالنسبه للأخ *miller114 *
انشالله قريبا انزلك رايط بالخصوص 
اعلم ان الشروحات للبرنامج غير متوفره ومفصله علي الشبكه ولكن بإمكانك الاستفاده من 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t452994.html
او قناة المهندس رائد الرعوي علي يوتوب


----------



## hesham1973 (26 نوفمبر 2014)

لو سمحت اخى المهندس علاء عبد الحليم اناحملت البرنامج وسطبته وباقى 20 يوم على نهايه تفعيل البرنامج وكراك نسخه32 شغال ولكن كراك النسخه64 لماافتحه لا يفتح ويعطى فيروس كل مره لو سمحت لوعندك كراك نسخه 64 اعطوهولى علشان باقى 20 يوم على نهايه تفعيل البرنامج وياريت تفسرلى لماذا نسخه32 تفتح ونسخه 64 يعطى فيروس وجزاك الله كل خير على الرد بسرعه


----------



## jameel alkaisi (27 نوفمبر 2014)

hesham1973 hesham1973 
لازم توقف برنامج الانتي فايروس وتشغل الكراك
run as administrator


----------



## ahmedtahsein (13 ديسمبر 2014)

كيفيه التسيطيب بعد اذنك يا هندسه


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (17 ديسمبر 2014)

Thanks for your big efforts


----------



## hassan benghazi (17 ديسمبر 2014)

وهذا رابط لبعض الشروحات الخاصه باليرنامج
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdeI6Fz24a6zwMnqPGFmv5sUHowAC05CX


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (4 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير جاري التحميل


----------



## بروق المزن (21 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة .. الموقع مغلق !!
هل يوجد بديل؟؟
مع خالص شكري


----------



## البرنس رامى (6 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## chei5saad (30 يوليو 2016)

هل موقع ال Gulfup معطل ؟؟ و هل يمكن الحصول على الملفات من لينكات اخرى ؟


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (11 سبتمبر 2016)

الرجاء الرفع على روابط أخرى 
وشكرا


----------



## ahmedtahsein (31 مارس 2017)

هندسة ممكن رابط تورنت للبرنامج بعد أذن حضرتك


----------

